# ECL Calculator



## herald (Feb 4, 2002)

D&D Chick posted this on the CC board. It look pretty good. 


http://rpg.hmimages.com/racecalc.cfm


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 4, 2002)

Yes, you, too, can have 4 bonus feats and DR 5/- for ECL 0!


----------



## SpikeyFreak (Feb 12, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Yes, you, too, can have 4 bonus feats and DR 5/- for ECL 0! *



Or 16 bonus feats.

--16 Foot Spikey


----------

